# Portranet?



## sillyphaunt (Mar 13, 2005)

Has anyone ever seen this site before? I was looking on a different photography forum and found this site. The comments from people in the program sound amazing, and the before and after photos are stunning. I'm wondering if anyone has heard about it or know anything about it?

The $1700 price to join is pretty steep, but if it works I may look into it.

here's a link

http://www.portranet.com/


----------



## LEXTC (Mar 13, 2005)

what is that site about?

the membership price is rediculous......


----------



## Alison (Mar 13, 2005)

Well, I looked at the site and I wouldn't join. A lot of the "after" images say they were tweaked by the instructor, many use props that are probably need your own studio to display/use. If your looking for photography classes or a place to learn I would suggest contacting some of the local photographers in your area and see if they are looking for an assistant. The pay would be minimal but at least you're not paying them and I think you'll get a much better handle of running the business as well as everything else that site offers. Just my .02.


----------



## sillyphaunt (Mar 13, 2005)

Alison, I understand what you're saying. My goal (if I do portraits) would be to do it like you do it, going to a client's house, without the use of props (for the most part) and hopefully without a studio.

However, I'm really wanting a place to learn the ins and outs of lighthing and the best way to use natural light. I've done a lot of searching for books and/or schools, and I'm not finding much. The matter of a specific course directed towards that type of instruction PLUS the one on one help of someone who obviously knows what they're doing is what looks attractive to me.

I do kind of shy away from somethig that is so heavily touted as a "quick fix" (people going from nothing to a pro in 4 months sounds a bit fishy to me), but I dont know a lot about the technique, so its hard to really judge.

I do tend to think that if given proper instruction and with a real desire to learn, someone COULD progress that quickly, but I'm not sure. I think I'm goign to do more digging and ask around to some of the people that do portraiture and see if anyone else has had any experience with the program. 

I'll let you know if I hear anything (good or bad). Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## sdbphoto (Mar 14, 2005)

try the library... read every book they have on photography... then get out and shoot...


----------



## rojoyinc (May 1, 2006)

Library will be near worthless, unless you want to learn what depth of field is. Then why not look online.

PortraNET doesn't teach photography - Portranet teaches "Fine Portraiture" as in - how to make a living shooting portraiture... and how to become a top portrait photographer in your area - quickly.

Nothing FISHY about it - if it was fishy, would there be a little note saying "I tweaked this image" - tweaking means I may have resized it to fit, or adjust the color a hair. The work is from the student. 

Doubts? register (it's free) then use the 2 free areas, talk to any student... ask if it's worth it... publically OR private message them.  People do it all the time before joining.

There IS no better way to learn or become very good quickly.


----------



## thebeginning (May 6, 2006)

looks like a nice place, although the price is steep.  they have nice 'fine portraits'.  some REAL nice ones actually.


----------



## rojoyinc (May 10, 2006)

Price is really cheap for the return that you will make as a pro portrait photographer. No where else can you learn a complete profession that will make you a great living for less than 2k in schooling.


----------



## angrek (Dec 3, 2008)

It's not true. The return is not guaranteed. And you will end up spend a lot more money to invest in a new equipment that Ron (instructor) recommend.  When you first join, you will be told that you can use equipments that  you have until you have money to invest in a better equipment.  That's true, but the next month or two, If you not replace yours with the one that he suggest, he would say there will be *no more comment for lighting* until you have money to buy the recommended equipment! And at that time, you don't have choice other than do what he said!


----------



## AduNeButt (Dec 3, 2008)

If you take photography that seriously and you see yourself making the return on the improvement of your skills, then I'd advise to do it.  Of course this is hard to predict but in all honesty as many people on that site have stated they have made their returns plus some many times over from the instruction of this site.

I'd do as many people have advised and talk to people who have used the site, to me it seems really only people seriously interested in making photography their prime income would take on such a course.


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 3, 2008)

$1700 bucks for a website course or forum??? CASH GRAB!



sillyphaunt said:


> However, I'm really wanting a place to learn the ins and outs of lighthing and the best way to use natural light. I've done a lot of searching for books and/or schools, and I'm not finding much.



Wow, where are you looking?  There are hundreds of books on Amazon, thousands of web articles, dozens of forums, many clubs (internet and real life face to face), and you are not getting the info you need???



sillyphaunt said:


> "quick fix" (people going from nothing to a pro in 4 months


Sounds more than fishy to me.  Ask yourself this... if it was true, why isn't EVERYONE doing this?  There would be millions of people doing this and it would be seen/heard about everywhere.



sillyphaunt said:


> I do tend to think that if given proper instruction and with a real desire to learn, someone COULD progress that quickly, but I'm not sure.



There is one way to do it in 3 months, being hand-held every step of the way, but let me promise you this... at the end of 3 months nothing would be retained and all that money is ready to be tossed in the garbage becuase you would not know that much more than when you started.  Too much too fast.  There are photographers that work for DECADES to develop their style and gain experience to acheive what they do... is it logical that someone could give you this in 3 short months?  No, I do not think so.



sillyphaunt said:


> I'll let you know if I hear anything (good or bad). Thanks for your thoughts.



I already know the answer... lol

"When something looks too good to be true... it usually is."


----------



## angrek (Dec 3, 2008)

_There is one way to do it in 3 months, being hand-held every step of the way, but let me promise you this... at the end of 3 months nothing would be retained and all that money is ready to be tossed in the garbage becuase you would not know that much more than when you started. Too much too fast. There are photographers that work for DECADES to develop their style and gain experience to acheive what they do... is it logical that someone could give you this in 3 short months? No, I do not think so._

To be honest, I am one of the photographer (with less than 4 month improved) that is mentioned on the site. But it isn't true that I start from zero. He (the instructor) is kind of exagerating by saying that I start from knowing  nothing.
Don't be fooled, Jerry is right, if it is that good, there will be thousands of people join PN.  And one thing I want to remind, he is a one man show, he can give good attention to every member (in members project) when PN just started, but I notice it's getting out of hand now with more members.


----------



## sabbath999 (Dec 3, 2008)

Personally, I am doing everything that I can do to take my work to the next level before I am paying ANYBODY money for advise... let alone $1700.

I would rather take that $1700 and find a professional photographer who I trust who is willing to take the time to teach me and pay THEM the money to work with them directly.

There are several excellent pro shooters right here on this forum that prolly would offer you a lot of advice and access to their experiences for $1700... or even a lot less... after all, they are willing to come here and give that excellent advice for NOTHING.

Props to them, by the way.


----------



## abraxas (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh good grief, do any of you realize you're responding to a thread that's about 2-1/2 years old since the last response and well over 3-1/2 since it started?


----------



## Mike_E (Dec 3, 2008)

Ron used to post on the old Zuga.net   Monte Zucker's old site.  He had his followers there and I don't recall any detractors of note.  At least not anyone who wasn't simply green if you get my drift.

I think you can still get there.  Do a search for his name.

This is not a testimonial, but the man is Very good at what he does.

As with anything, knowing what you want to accomplish is 3/4ths the battle and if you are determined the other 1/4th is just a formality.  


Ummm, now that you mention it, no I didn't.     LOLOLOL  Oh well.


----------



## angrek (Dec 3, 2008)

_Oh good grief, do any of you realize you're responding to a thread that's about 2-1/2 years old since the last response and well over 3-1/2 since it started?_

The PN still exist, and the response will help others in making decision before they decide to join.


----------



## sabbath999 (Dec 3, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Oh good grief, do any of you realize you're responding to a thread that's about 2-1/2 years old since the last response and well over 3-1/2 since it started?



HA!

I didn't even look!

Good point!


----------

